# Hello!



## Grace8 (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm Grace, and I'm an accidental cat-lady. No, really! I swear it really isn't my fault, lol. I keep fostering cats that turn out to be unadoptable for one reason or another, and they just ... stay. I have 5 cats - only 4 of whom actually let me touch them, as the fifth is still almost completely feral. 

My main reason for joining the Forum is for food suggestions for an allergy-prone cat. Hope you guys can help!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Greets Grace! Come to think of it...I'D always wanted a cat...never got around to getting 1...then BANG- one's in my life!


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!! Thats great! 

Curious to see some pictures and hear some stories about your kitties


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Grace and welcome to the Forum! Looking forward to pictures and stories.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! looking forward to pictures


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Grace! I think there are lots of other "accidental cat ladies" here on the Forum.


----------



## Number1Sticky (May 5, 2011)

That is kind of what happened with me. Me and my cousin rescued three kittens from under my aunt's deck and she "fostered" one, gave one to a friend of hers and I "fostered" one. Both of us ended up keeping our kittens.  I fell in love with mine the second I saw her and my cousin just couldn't find a home for her kitten. She already had three cats at the time. She now has four, had five but ones dies about a year ago.


----------

